# Hilfe bei einfacher Funktion - Possible loss of precision



## baka (28. Okt 2009)

Hallo

Bin noch ein ziemlicher vollnoob in java und stehe vor folgendem Problem:

Wir müssen für eine HA eine Funktion zur Berechnung der Summe aller geraden natürlichen Zahlen bis zu einer als Parameter gegebenen Zahl schreiben.

Mein Code bisher:


> public class aufg2
> {
> public int sumGerade (int n)
> {
> ...



Wir sollen mit bluej arbeiten, daher keinen system.out.println etc...
Bluej sagt bei return erg; immer "possible loss of precision"

Wo liegt mein Fehler? Hab schon einiges rumprobiert. Kann mir jemand helfen? Nicht lachen

Danke schonmal
Bei return erg; sagt


----------



## Painii (28. Okt 2009)

Ist kein Fehler, nur eine Warnung.
Du rechnest erg in double -> Kommazahl
Du gibts int zurück -> Komma geht verloren

Direktes Beispiel:
erg wird 1.5
return erg macht 1.5 zu 1


----------



## micoabaka (28. Okt 2009)

Oh nein... alles klar
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Funktioniert nun alles bei mir... hatte dem erg auch vergessen einen wert zuzuweisen...

Thread kann wieder gelöscht werden!


----------

